# Shark ID



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

I need help identifying these sharks. I find shark species difficult to determine. The first one is thinner and 40" long, but didn't have the spots like a sharp nose. The second one is much thicker.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like the first one is a small blacktip (without the black tips) the second looks like a small Bull Shark


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Finetooth in the first pic, juvenile bull in the second.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Chris V said:


> Finetooth in the first pic, juvenile bull in the second.


This is spot on.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V's family tree has fins. He's usually right on the fish ID. Like every time.


----------

